# Demasoni and Melanochromis Johanni



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Can you mix these two? I know demasoni don't like others that look like themselves, but these guys have their stripes horizontal not vertical.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They will be fine together, but the johanni are going to require a larger tank than the demasoni will.

Demasoni need to be kept in larger groups of 10-12 minimum.

For the johanni, I would strive to have 3 females to every male.

What size tank do you have?


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but I already went out and bought 3 johanni. I put them in the tank while they were still in the bag and watched for signs of aggression. The demasoni seemed fine so I actimated them slowly as I usually do and every one seems fine. The current tank is a 45 gallon, but I have a 125 that I am going to reseal that will be their permanent home.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If they are young ones, you'll be okay for a bit, but once the johanni mature, you'lll need the larger tank ready. They are Melanochromis, and can be pretty aggressive. The aggressiveness intensifies in smaller tanks.

Once you move them to the larger tank, you can add more of them. :thumb:


----------

